# Rush R30



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Buddy of mine gave me this DVD for Christmas. Way better than that live in Rio thing. Worth picking up if you are looking for the definitive Rush live DVD, also comes with audio CD's too. The Rio release had way too much crowd noise to enjoy anything.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BOH90Y/002-9011267-4500033?v=glance&n=130


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Ive actually seen it on tv for free twice. Id still buy it though. Thats how good it is.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

yeah I saw it a few times on tv too. It is pretty good.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I thoroughly enjoyed Rush in Rio, and there damn well better be R30 wrapped up for my birthday in 2 weeks.


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

james on bass said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed Rush in Rio, and there damn well better be R30 wrapped up for my birthday in 2 weeks.


You will really enjoy R30, when you get it !!


----------



## walden (Feb 5, 2006)

i watched this on the weekend, i was drunk mind you but it was still awesome. just wish they played some other tunes too, in the mood for one, and closer to the heart. i was disapponited they only played bangkok in the meldley and not in its entirety, i love that tune. xanadu was sweet... as was spirit of the radio, great kickoff tune there. excellent dvd i gotta say, its on my list to get.


----------

